# 2nd rack of lamb ( not planned)



## Sowsage (Dec 8, 2019)

Stopped at the grocery and picked up some things to throw on the smoker tonight only to find out I left a bag at the checkout!  So. Couldn't make what I planned on. Not much in the freezer but there was two racks of lamb so I figured..hey why not!  Kids had mac n cheese earlier and green beans so I figured I would use that for sides. I just heated the green beans back up but the mac n cheese I added some smoked white cheddar and Frank's to and put on the smoker along with the rack of lamb. The lamb was seasoned with SPOG . I took it to about 110° and then seared on the grill until 135° .It all turned out good. Not what I would normally pair together but it was thrown together in a pinch. Only took a finished pic. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2019)

I love  lamb & could eat it every night if it wasn't so expensive!
And your meal looks delicious!!!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 9, 2019)

That looks fantastic! Rack of lamb...  Yummy....


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 9, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Stopped at the grocery and picked up some things to throw on the smoker tonight only to find out I left a bag at the checkout!  So. Couldn't make what I planned on. Not much in the freezer but there was two racks of lamb so I figured..hey why not!  Kids had mac n cheese earlier and green beans so I figured I would use that for sides. I just heated the green beans back up but the mac n cheese I added some smoked white cheddar and Frank's to and put on the smoker along with the rack of lamb. The lamb was seasoned with SPOG . I took it to about 110° and then seared on the grill until 135° .It all turned out good. Not what I would normally pair together but it was thrown together in a pinch. Only took a finished pic. Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not into lamb but many are. Your plate though looks really nice. Good job.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks great from here Sowsage!

Great job! LIKE!

John


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks perfect to me... I'd eat it daily, like Al....


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I love  lamb & could eat it every night if it wasn't so expensive!
> And your meal looks delicious!!!
> Al


Thanks Al! Yes its expensive for sure .I think I got these racks for $9.99 lb. But by the time you trim the fat cap off who knows how much it is per lb. I think id rather not know lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> That looks fantastic! Rack of lamb...  Yummy....


Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I'm not into lamb but many are. Your plate though looks really nice. Good job.


Thanks! Yea it's definitely not for everyone. I didn't like it until I had it cooked properly.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Looks great from here Sowsage!
> 
> Great job! LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Looks perfect to me... I'd eat it daily, like Al....


Thanks Dave! I wish it was more popular around here. Id have it more often if the price came down some. Its rare to even find it here most times


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 9, 2019)

Damn man that looks outstanding! I have one in my freezer right now was thinking about doing it for Christmas. Might not make it till then!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn man that looks outstanding! I have one in my freezer right now was thinking about doing it for Christmas. Might not make it till then!


Thanks! I know what you mean. Its hard to hold back on stuff like that!


----------

